# Cummins 14" Bandsaw



## dpwalker (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello everyone. I have been lurking in the background soaking up as much knowlege as I can from you good people. This is my 1st post & first question. Does anyone know anything abot or have any experience with the Cummins Industrial Tools 14" bandsaw? I just picked one up from CL for $150. Single speed 3/4 HP motor. The guy tells me it was his wifes' Grandmothers saw. She used it ocassionally to cut out heart shaped plaques. It has been sitting in his shed for a few years (since she passed on). Slight surface rust on the cabinet but it runs great & the inside is as clean as a whistle. Any info you can share on this saw is appreciated.


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

Never worked with or know anyone who has used this Bandsaw, But, I will say, I personaly have not had ANY good experiences with Cummins Industrial tools that I have purchased (my problem is that I cant or couldnt stay-out of those tool sales. I wont be going back)
But that being said, if the tool seems to be working fine and you dont intend to work it hard, it should be a good Bandsaw to get started with.


----------



## dpwalker (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for replying CampD. I've searched the internet, forums & blogs but can't find anything on this particular saw or much on Cummins Industrial Tools. The little I did find agrees with your opinion. As a hobbiest if it lasts a year or two I'll be satisfied. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I can't help as I've never heard of the company. I have to admit I clicked on it expecting to find a photo of a 350 Hp diesel bandsaw.


----------

